# resignation



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I have recently resigned from my job in spain. What happens to my tax and national insurance and can I claim anything as I am now unemployed?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure about the details but make absolutely sure you have a Baja on your Social security contributions otherwise it will keep accumulating, for years possibly, I know!.
Then, I think you will have to sign on, but you will not receive any benefits because you resigned!, it would have been better if you had been fired. Regards Rob


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

*baja*



rjnpenang said:


> Not sure about the details but make absolutely sure you have a Baja on your Social security contributions otherwise it will keep accumulating, for years possibly, I know!.
> Then, I think you will have to sign on, but you will not receive any benefits because you resigned!, it would have been better if you had been fired. Regards Rob


What is a baja and how will it accumalate?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

morro said:


> What is a baja and how will it accumalate?


An Alta and a Baja are used to start and finish things, ie. a contract.
Sorry, but I may have misled you, if you were employed by somebody don´t worry about it, just go along in a few days to pick up the paperwork then pop along to the Inem office to register unemployed. As I said, you won´t get any money or a Finiquito because you resigned.
But, if you were working for somebody as self employed then a Baja must be done on your Social Security contributions.


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> An Alta and a Baja are used to start and finish things, ie. a contract.
> Sorry, but I may have misled you, if you were employed by somebody don´t worry about it, just go along in a few days to pick up the paperwork then pop along to the Inem office to register unemployed. As I said, you won´t get any money or a Finiquito because you resigned.
> But, if you were working for somebody as self employed then a Baja must be done on your Social Security contributions.


Many thanks


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't a Baja the term when you are unable to work, like a long-term sick leave where you (in the condition that you have a fixed working contract) remain being paid by your employer but drop to a 70 or 80% of your regular salary because of your incapability to work?

For sure it is recommended, if you wish to leave your job, to ask your boss to fire you. It's easier to get unemployment benefits when you were not the one that took the decision to leave. Some employers are happily cooperating when they realise one really wishes to leave, for them after all it doesn't make a difference to either fire you or accept your resignation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Isn't a Baja the term when you are unable to work, like a long-term sick leave where you (in the condition that you have a fixed working contract) remain being paid by your employer but drop to a 70 or 80% of your regular salary because of your incapability to work?
> 
> For sure it is recommended, if you wish to leave your job, to ask your boss to fire you. It's easier to get unemployment benefits when you were not the one that took the decision to leave. Some employers are happily cooperating when they realise one really wishes to leave, for them after all it doesn't make a difference to either fire you or accept your resignation.


yes it is used for that


_*alta *_is used for when you join something/start paying into or for something

*baja* is used when you stop


----------

